# Hi from Florida!



## HeidisMouse (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello there everyone! A while back I was driving in my car and I saw a little creature dash out across the road and get hit by a car, (currently going to school to become a veterinarian I have a lot of sympathy for all animals big and small) I raced over to see if the little thing was okay and I was suprised to find that it was still alive. At the time I had thought it was a field mouse but I eventually found out that what I had actually rescued was a wild baby brown rat. Naturally I brought the little rat back home and tried to nurse it back to health; it was eating and drinking but I noticed it was sleeping much to often. I decided to take the rat to the vet but they couldn't find anything wrong with the little fellow. A few days after the accident the little rat sadly passed away (I'm guessing due to some sort of internal injury?) and I buried him in a sea shell by the ocean. It shocked me to find how deeply such a tiny creature could make such an impact on my heart and especially in such a short amount of time. Eventually I could not stand to look at the empty cage any longer so I went to the pet store and came home with a small fancy mouse. I have always been a cat and dog lover (currently have a german shepherd and three kitties) but there is something about this little mouse that I just love! I hope I can learn a lot from this forum and make sure that my little mouse lives a happy and healthy life  
Best wishes ! - Heidi


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin! I'm sorry for the death of your little brown rat, that was very kind of you to try to rescue it. Is your mouse a girl or a boy? Can we get some cute pictures, please? <3


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## HeidisMouse (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you all  for the warm welcome. I'm having problems posting pictures but I'll try this and see if it works










She is a sweet little girl mouse that I named S'more


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I think you tried to link to a picture on your computer? Load the picture to somewhere like Photobucket. It will give you the line to copy paste here.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, hey! Lovely little blue piebald you've got there.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## HeidisMouse (Jun 8, 2012)

And here is the little friend I got her yesterday . As soon as I brought the new mouse home though she started making a little squeeky/sneezing noise but it only seems to be when I hold her or get near her... is this a normal mouse reaction or do you think she might possibly be sick? Despite the strange noises the new mouse is running around, eating, and drinking just fine; maybe I am being paranoid :?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

They're so cute! Welcome


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you bring the new mouse home and immediately put her in with your mouse? You might want to separate them until you're certain the new mouse isn't sick. You wouldn't want her to get your existing mouse sick, too.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

A healthy mouse shouldn't make any noise. That is, apart from if it squeaks, which isn't very common for adults who aren't mated or establishing a pecking order. I would advise you to keep a close eye on her and if it continues or gets worse then take her to the vet.


----------



## HeidisMouse (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes.. I put them together right away.. I figured it wouldn't matter since they were together only a couple of days ago and from the same litter but the one seems to be in a lot worse condition  . They are going to the vet tomorrow, hopefully it won't be anything too serious


----------

